# Is canned salmon ok for dogs?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My son has begun making his Boston Terrier's food at home. He is wanting to know if it is ok to mix in some canned salmon (already cooked)? He thought it would be good for the dog, but now has read somewhere that you shouldn't give dogs canned salmon, something about bones. Does anyone know about this? Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've fed canned salmon but you can save your money and feed mackerel or sardines instead. I've never heard anything about the bones in the canned fish.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure why the bones would be a problem since they are soft in canned salmon. I have fed my dogs treats made from canned salmon. Do try to find wild caught salmon though, rather than farmed, to avoid contaminants like PCBs and dioxins.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

One of my dogs gets a small amount of canned salmon in his diet several times a week.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Look for canned pink salmon which is less expensive and particularly try to find the low-sodium variety, as regular salmon is very high in salt. Your son can rotate it with sardines and mackerel as a good source of fish oils. Bones in any of the above are no probem as they are cooked and soft.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, I bought some canned salmon - then, picky me, decides I don't want it but the dogs LOVED it!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------

